# Deleting a single radiator



## Benjaminwiseman (Feb 5, 2019)

Hello everyone. I hope I am posting this in the appropriate section. My wife and I recently purchased a home built in 1901. We love it but it needs a bunch of work. We are redoing the bathroom and are wanting to delete the radiator pictured below. It doesn’t put off much heat and is not needed for the warmth. Anyway, I am guessing I need to drain the system before I remove it, correct? The radiator is on the main floor and the are radiators on the second floor that use the same pipes. I also have located the pipes that lead to the radiator and am guessing I need to cap these. The pipe measures 1.75 I am wanting to plug it with a threaded adapter. Is this a simple project or should I hire this out? I am very handy but this boiler system looks to be from the dark ages and don’t want to mess anything up. Thanks for the help!! Ben


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

*A message from your Moderator Wizard.

You are formally informed this is a website reserved exclusively for professionals that work in the trade. Any DIY (Do It Yourself) who registers on this website will receive the Martian's Greetings.

I will add this : Hire a plumber if you want to live up to your last name.
*


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

A home owner messing with steam? :vs_laugh:

Too bad the last name wasn't readman, he would have seen professionals only here.


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

That's not a steam radiator. Hydronic set up.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

rwh said:


> That's not a steam radiator. Hydronic set up.


Don't see radiators in the south other than 100 yr old buildings with steam radiators.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

that will unbalance the system and nothing will work, better hire a licensed plumber before you screw it all up and it will cost big $$ to fix your hacking it up..


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I'd leave the radiator there, it gives the home a charming look. 


But do follow the advice that was given; you'd better hire a qualified licensed plumbing & heating man to help. Boilers are not to be trifled with.


----------



## Admin (Jan 4, 2010)

Thanks for posting on PlumbingZone.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer that you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com .

PlumbingZone.com is a community of plumbing professionals discussing business and trade knowledge about residential and commercial work. It is designed for plumbing professionals only.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php .

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

